# Another Funny, Yet Heartwarming Story...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So I've been dealing with this certain vendor for many, many years. For the past few years, my sales rep was a nice looking guy in his late 20's.

Well, I always mention to EVERYONE, I come in contact with, Rescue Organizations. Well, Brandon tells me he, and his girlfriend, adopted a Pit
from the shelter. He said they would be very interested in fostering. I said, "well, you have a Pit, and I'm trying to adopt out Winter, but afraid
he would rip your poor Pit to shreds". :HistericalSmiley: Then, true to form, I thought, "hmmmm, perhaps LBB would fit in". :smrofl: 

So this guy is flippin' awesome with Pits, and the Pit Bull Rescue he adopted from. Yep, check out this email I received today. Gosh, it made me smile.

Spread the word everyone. We do make a difference. One at a time. :rockon: 

*Brandon*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so cool! I have to say, where you said "dealing" my mind read "dating" for some reason. I had to go back and read again.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 8 2010, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871234


> ...and I'm trying to adopt out Winter...[/B]



Let's see.... I forget... but I think he was one of YOUR dogs I place FOR YOU...  

Yes, I remember that clearly now. 

:smtease: 


That is seriously a cool story Deb (although I am not a fan of large dogs).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb -- I always think spread the word, raise awareness and good things happen!! :chili: even when you don't expect it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 8 2010, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871238


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 8 2010, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871234





> ...and I'm trying to adopt out Winter...[/B]



Let's see.... I forget... but I think he was one of YOUR dogs I place FOR YOU...  

*Yes, I remember that clearly now. 

* :smtease: 


That is seriously a cool story Deb (although I am not a fan of large dogs).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, your minds in a fog ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So yep, this was years ago. I couldn't give Winter away. Good Lord, nor can I pay anyone to take LBB. Hmmmmm, what about you, Steve {{insert evil laugh}}

BWAHAHAHAHA  

And I love, love Pits. So yep, the next foster you pick up from me, just may be a bit on the _large_ side. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm on the large side...
xoxoxoxoox

Like heck I am. Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to adopt me.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's great, Deb. Your influence cup runneth over!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871258


> I'm on the large side...
> xoxoxoxoox
> 
> Like heck I am. Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to adopt me.
> xoxoxooxoxox[/B]


*Oh Good Lord!! We adopted you years ago. I just know I "saw" you here yesterday. Love, LBB

Once again, shut your trap, LBB. The adoption for Kerry is not final yet, you idiot. Love, Mom

And Kerry, I hope you come fully vetted ~ LMAO 

Remember my neighbor, Raul, is NOT neutered ~ :HistericalSmiley: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 9 2010, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871269


> That's great, Deb. Your influence cup runneth over![/B]



Yes it does, Brit. At times it backfires, and runneth over on me ~ :rofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 8 2010, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871273


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871258





> I'm on the large side...
> xoxoxoxoox
> 
> Like heck I am. Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to adopt me.
> xoxoxooxoxox[/B]


*Oh Good Lord!! We adopted you years ago. I just know I "saw" you here yesterday. Love, LBB

Once again, shut your trap, LBB. The adoption for Kerry is not final yet, you idiot. Love, Mom

And Kerry, I hope you come fully vetted ~ LMAO 

Remember my neighbor, Raul, is NOT neutered ~ :HistericalSmiley: *
[/B][/QUOTE]
?????????????
?????????????
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871278


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 8 2010, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871273





> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871258





> I'm on the large side...
> xoxoxoxoox
> 
> Like heck I am. Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to adopt me.
> xoxoxooxoxox[/B]


*Oh Good Lord!! We adopted you years ago. I just know I "saw" you here yesterday. Love, LBB

Once again, shut your trap, LBB. The adoption for Kerry is not final yet, you idiot. Love, Mom

And Kerry, I hope you come fully vetted ~ LMAO 

Remember my neighbor, Raul, is NOT neutered ~ :HistericalSmiley: *
[/B][/QUOTE]
?????????????
?????????????
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! Kerry, I about died laughing at that. Thank you for reminding me of my screw up ~ LMFAO


----------

